# I got goodies today



## bill (May 21, 2004)

No pics LOL I have to do something with them first. Just wanted to tease.
(woodturningz.com)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a package from them today too. Ryan even threw in a few extra things. Guess I have to take Galvbays pen turning mandrel back now.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

You are a very bad boy Bill......


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Still waiting to see what those goodies were.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Went down to Woodcraft today, wanted instant gratification, and was sorely disappointed. Picked up a few small bowl blanks and a parting tool but nothing else. They had lots of pen blanks and lots of pen parts in bulk but no kits like they have on the website.

Was gonna pick up a sanding pad to use in a hand drill to finish sand bowls while still on the lathe, 2" padded velcro sander with about 6 discs was $48 so I passed. Was also looking for a smaller live center and a chuck but they didn't have what I wanted. Looks like I'll be doing the E/Shopping thing from now on. I do have to be over by Cutting Edge one day next week so I'll probably stop in there but they're way too far away to be visiting regularly.

Turned a small birch plate this afternoon, first time I've been near the lathe since before Christmas.

Jeff


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

What no pictures Brew??:smile:


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

No pictures,it didn't happen is my take.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Gotta get some batteries for my camera.


----------

